# synergy universal cam



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

My 15 year old has a Nova with the SU cam. He shoots a release, but I've "played" with it and like the feel. It appealed to me for the adjustability (the kid grows like a weed) but after seeing it shoot for about a year now I'm very pleased with it. It seems to have good power, with limb savers the bow is "tame" and the boy likes it. He killed a doe with it this year, and shot his first 25 ever on a five spot last week with it. I think you'd have to fight him to get it away from him. The price was reasonable too.

Just my thoughts..........


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Dakota SU*

I purchased my first Dakota SU back in February of last year. At 40 inches ATA and and a good brace height I thought it would be a great finger bow to replace my hoyt magnatec. I went to the PSE Forum and also asked questions here just as you are doing and the only negative I had heard is that it was hard to get the cams in time.

I set the bow up and have shot it for some indoor target and outdoor 3D and have experienced none of the negatives that I mentioned above. I took it to my local shop and had the cams timed and have been shooting it since February with no timing issues what so ever. For the $250-300 bucks that they are going for it is a fantastic bow that rivals the shootablity of my martin Shadowcat. I liked it so much I actually have just bought a second one. 

In my opinion if I had to rate the SU cam I would call it a medium or maybe even soft cam. It has quite a bit more punch and speed than my old round wheel browning but does not seem to have the harshness of the nitrous X cams on my martin. It has a smooth draw cycle and when timed right a firm but not hard back wall. It has a bit longer valley than my martin or the hoyt that I replaced but nothing near what a round wheel bow has. The ability to change the draw without a press is a bonus but changing the draw also changes the draw weight which some might consider a drawback. 

On the performance side I am getting 230-240 fps with a 400 grain arrow at #55 which I am quite satisfied with since I tend to like a bit heavier and stiffer arrow than I have seen others shoot. The bow is not as heavy mass wise as some of the other bows that I own and I found I use a bit heavier stabilizer than at other times. Hand shock is minimal and the only thing that I have added is limb savers. 

One other small issue that I ran into when setting up the bow was due to the fact that I use a impact cosmic single pin slide sight. When I originally put the sight on I noticed that it was rubbing against the riser when I moved the sight vertically. I ended up taking an old plastic shim that I had from a quiver put it under the sight and have not had a problem since. Also I ended up wrapping the plastic handle with tennis grip material in that I found that the plastic would get a bit on the slick side if it got damp from sweat. 

Hope this helps a bit on your decision. The Dakota does not have the finish of higher end bows but would make a great beginner or intermediate bow. It's not going to set any speed records but would shoot some great scores and put meat on the table. I plan on shooting mine for league on Monday just for the heck of it.


----------



## Mowgli (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the replies. 
especially the indepth review, motomo. 

i got a chance to go to the archery shop today and asked about pse and the su's. the nova, dakota, etc. he only had a nova and when i asked him point blank if it was a good bow, he replied 'yes, for the price' 
he then asked me if i planned on shooting a lot, i replied that i was. he then told me not to bother. he said the vibration and noise becomes more and more apparent the more you use it. he also said if i was just going to use it for hunting once a year, it would be no big deal. otherwise, i would need to invest a lot of money to make it suitable for extreme/extended use.
he then advised me to just save up more money to buy an intermediate bow, then buying that one and paying for all the extras forever after.

i don't mean to trash the bow or cause offense by repeating this. but i thought it was a fair bit of advice from the dealer. i appreciated his honesty and the fact he risked losing a future sale to tell me what he really thought.

he'll definitly have my business when i finally decide on what bow i will buy.

t.


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

""" I had heard is that it was hard to get the cams in time"""

A customer left a Dakota with Universal Sinergy cams ....... I`m going crazy to get the Cams in sinc 

some secret over there ??????


----------

